# MY TOWN !!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Song by Montgomery Gentry in 2002 - look it up on Utube - did not have PIKE @ that time but did have ALF my third V - we are in the crowd scene in front of the Boyle County court house - still trying 2 find us LOL - this is where PIKE & I live - the Values are still the SAME !!!!!!! Eddie & John are friends of mine - just a note 2 let the forum know - when I post or reply - this is my BENCHMARK !


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope you and Pike are enjoying the BBQ Festival!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Send me some of that snow... Please ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - yes we are !!!!!!!! the BBQ is putting #s on both of us - good thing - did doves after lunch - PIKE picked up 4 stations = 60 + birds - me sitting on the dove bucket with a pulled pork sandwich in hand - how good is that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

some pics of My Town 2 day - the court house where the Montgomery Gentry vid was shot - the door that leads 2 the court room - please note PIKE's body language - he has been there V4 LOL - BBQ festival - PIKE & I LOVE our TOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes - PIKE has been 2 court - we live in the county - the rule is off lead under the control of handler - no problem - in the city - on lead - no problem - but a few years ago - PIKE on a short lead 12inc traffic - not in my hand - PIKE @ heel - we get a $50 fine - DID WE WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

did anyone ? see PIKE's lead is in shape of a ? mark - in front of the court house door - PIKE & I have 2 much FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> some pics of My Town 2 day - the court house where the Montgomery Gentry vid was shot - the door that leads 2 the court room - please note PIKE's body language - he has been there V4 LOL - BBQ festival - PIKE & I LOVE our TOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!


Sure thought a lot about Ron, and PIKE on Super Tuesday.
He would have been telling everyone to get out and vote.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

You just gave me goosebumps! That particular music video/setting was randomly a topic of conversation this morning. Made me think of REM and then I logged on and saw this!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Electricity in the air?? They are never ever gone... 
Miss you on our plane REM... but ... still feel you...


----------

